# Walk this way....My new Walk the dog bait!



## Jim (Nov 17, 2007)

I ordered a walk the dog bait from Damnpeoples and it came in the mail a couple of days agon in a big box (revealed later on :wink: ). This walk the dog bait is awesome. Great job on the paint job damnpeoples, this bait is going to be a killer!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

Incredible looking baits - I am still waiting for mine, but not becuase of PeoplesChoice Baits, I have some other stuff in the works from I cannot wait.

Good job https://www.pcbaits.com/!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are some sweet looken lures, Job well done Damnpeoples =D>


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

wow dude you are amazing :shock: they look killer


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 27, 2007)

Top quality....nice color!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2007)

Great looking lures!


----------

